# Steve's Farm... My Kids Love This Place



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Steve's Farm
My kids love this place and so do I.

My kids and I headed out to Steve's Farm in Walnut Hill, FL.
Had a great day of catching and some catching we did for sure.

We kept a slew of cats in the 2-10# range.
Tomorrow is going to be a big fish fry fro my BiL's birthday party, Fish-n-Grits main course.

We also did a lot of C&R both small and large.
I caught a nice 26#5oz.



And my son Ammon caught a feisty 16#15oz.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Fun day for the family. The kids will remember you taking them fishing.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

SHunter said:


> Fun day for the family. The kids will remember you taking them fishing.


Yes it was a fun day... Nothing new for my brat pack, this is a hunting/fishing family. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got some monsters!!! Ya'll keep em or let em go...what was the dinner of choice?


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks fun and nice fish! Do they have bass and bream you can c&r or is it just catfish?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> Ya'll keep em or let em go...what was the dinner of choice?


I pay for their C&R so we can toss back anything not between 2-10#. 
The big ones are not good table fare.
Fish fry is Sunday for an early dinner.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

wallace1 said:


> Looks fun and nice fish! Do they have bass and bream you can c&r or is it just catfish?


Just Cats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> I pay for their C&R so we can toss back anything not between 2-10#. The big ones are not good table fare.
> Fish fry is Sunday for an early dinner.


Oh nooooo, I meant what did the cats prefer fer dinner....you liver em, dough bait, cut bait, or take small bream?:thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> Oh nooooo, I meant what did the cats prefer fer dinner....you liver em, dough bait, cut bait, or take small bream?:thumbsup:


Ah OK, hotdogs and cut mullet. :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice looking fish. Steve informed me someone caught a 44 pounder over the weekend.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Those are some nice cats. Always good to have a family trip like that. 

Ive been to Steves quite a few times and am never able to break the 8-10 lb range even though Ive tried very hard.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Curious: Are you using bigger bait to target the bigger cats?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> I pay for their C&R so we can toss back anything not between 2-10#.
> The big ones are not good table fare.
> Fish fry is Sunday for an early dinner.


Explain this to me cause I've been wondering. If you pay for C&R you have to keep the fish in that size range but can release others? How's it work if you pay just to fish and keep what you want, are you not allowed to let go what you caught? I've been wanting to take my boys there and this coming weekend might work if we don't get out in the boat.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I target the bigger fish with Carolina rigged 7/0-9/0 circles and big hunks or fillets of mullet or other fresh fish.

But watch, those big'uns will pick up an inch long piece of hotdog as quick as half a Mullet.
The little ones can't, or at least have a harder time, choking down a big bait.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Ten years'ol and up, $3.00 entry, keep everything you catch except the littlest, e.g. 1# or less.
Fish are $2.10 per # whole, cleaned or filleted is extra.
For $15.00 you can C&R, pick and choose what you keep.
You can also ask if they need fish, if they do they give you a bucket of ice and you fill it up for them, enables you to pick and choose which you keep or Steve gets.

The bigger cats don't do well as table fare.
I keep everything I want between 2-10#s because 2-5#s is the best eating. But the kids always want to keep bigger cats they catch, so I draw the line at 10#s, and they have to eat their trophy fish.

There isn't anyone watching over you to make sure you follow the, "You Catch It, You Keep It" rules, its the honor system.
Be honorable.

Because there are plenty of big kitties in there so I always pay for one C&R.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Still seems like it could really add up to some pricey fish, but, heck of good time too.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

We usually keep about 30-40#s of whole fish,.
If I keep and fillet 30# it works out to $8.10 per # of fillets.
If they fillet its $9.60 per #.
Definitely bring good scale and keep track of what's in the cooler vs your wallet.

But yeah, it's the fun factor that you're paying for.
Pay the C&R and have a blast all day long.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I love taking my daughter there, she has me beat on the biggest catfish so far lol. The produce they sell there is second to none as well. I was there about two weeks ago and tried a small roll of the Amish butter they sell. I'm gonna try to go back this weekend if I get the chance.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Their homemade churned ice cream is danged good too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Only ? not asked......they take check cards? or bring cash-ola?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't rightly recall if they take debit/credit.
Check their website.

Since having my identity stolen earlier this year, we now use cash whenever and wherever possible.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> Their homemade churned ice cream is danged good too.



Tip of the day:
Never by hand dipped homemade ice cream from the same person that sells catalpa worms!
(Lesson learned from Mrs McCranie at the Munson store)


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Unless it changed recently, they do take plastic. We go a couple times each summer, my son loves it there.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

They take cards


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Steve accepts debit and credit


----------

